# Bear's hoodie(gangsta)



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok i had a hoodie and decided to let bear have it and it fits him for 1 and he dosnt mind wearing it when out on walks. :rofl: he looks like a gangsta in that hoodie.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

it's nice to see a well kept home in the background.
=]


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Padlock said:


> it's nice to see a well kept home in the background.
> =]


Thanks, u havent seen the rest of the place :rofl: well , my room is messy but when i clean it it becomes messy again :rofl:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sooo cute!  I like the last one


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol. Hes lovin it


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I love pits in hoodies!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So cute  I just love that furry guy. Dosia has a blue sweat shirt from the gap


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

kg420 said:


> So cute  I just love that furry guy. Dosia has a blue sweat shirt from the gap


LOL bears hoddie is from hollister :rofl:



pitbullmamanatl said:


> I love pits in hoodies!


Me too i think he looks good in one as well



American_Pit13 said:


> Lol. Hes lovin it


o ya but when ur first puttin it on him, he tired to eat it :rofl:



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Sooo cute!  I like the last one


Thanks, its my fav one outta the 3 pics


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I like the dog in the hood, he be all bad now with his cool self. :roll:

Ya, you know, I'm liking your tile floor!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> I like the dog in the hood, he be all bad now with his cool self. :roll:
> 
> Ya, you know, I'm liking your tile floor!


Thanks 

ya when bear goes for a walk now with his hoodie he gets nice compliments from people now :rofl:


----------

